# [Duda] Controlador de volumen para 5.1



## Dave02 (Ene 22, 2012)

Buenas... como estoy planificando el proyecto de un 5.1 (ya casi empezandolo a armar ) se me topo el problema de necesitar 6 canales de audio que controlar.

En lo bruto pensé que podrían existir potes de 6 canales  ahora me doy cuenta que no.

No obstante, leí el thread de fogonazo de hacer 2 potes en tandem, pero me pareció una forma muy mala del punto de vista de la estetica (aunque no deja de estar buena y ser original).

También leí sobre el VCA de crimson, y justo mirándolo tome como influencia su diseño para crear este esquema que van a ver mas abajo... (nota: no lo tome como viable porque tenia muchas dudas al respecto, como que podría ser que tantos componentes sumaran distorsión a la salida, también que tendría que hacer 6 placas, me da flojera)

Supuestamente, con un solo potenciómetro vario la tensión que cae sobre el cursor de los potes de las señales, estando estos al máximo de su resistencia para que, pueda variar ampliamente la corriente.

Ahora la pregunta venia, en si es viable o no el esquema este, tuve en cuenta la resistencia mínima que tiene que haber entre el vivo y masa midiéndola en unos auriculares sony y me dio 30 ohm, es lo mínimo de resistencia que puede haber entre vivo y masa... ya menos seria un corto? o cual es el mínimo que se recomienda? 

También cayendo una r de 30 ohm se atenuaría demasiado la señal? 

Espero que me sepan contestar o me tiren algún centro, espero haber sido claro  gracias desde ya


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 22, 2012)

Solo pon un potenciometro doble, exactamente despues de los RCA de entrada estereo, asi varias el nivel de audio que circula en el circuito sin importar de cuantos canales sea.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 22, 2012)

Es que tengo 6 entradas desde la placa 5.1 de la pc... por eso decia, estamos en la misma :s que te parecio el circuito?


----------



## alaraune (Ene 22, 2012)

Tengo una duda...
¿Por qué no usas el control de volumne del PC?
Desde ahí controlarías todo fácil...
Incluso existen teclados con los controles de volumen accesibles desde ahí.


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 22, 2012)

Tal cual, entiendo tu planteo alaraune, pero queda raro es mas nunca vi un ampli sin control de volumen, que puede ser tan util en algunos casos, mas que nada por comodidad y practicidad, y por si lo quiero conectar a otro aparato, ponele que estoy haciendo algo con la computadora y justo no tengo acceso al control de volumen de la pc, y la aplicacion no tiene uno, que hago ahi? 

 se entiende perfectamente, es mas la pense, pero igual un pote no vendria mal, que te parece el circuito? son mucho 30 ohm?

gracias por tomarte el tiempo de contestar ! saludos


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 25, 2012)

Si no me equivoco, existen unos atenuadores , creo que cumplen la misma funcion de los potes pero con mas entradas, buscalos en internet y decime si te sirven! 
Suerte!!

Pd: yo tambien estoy pensando en hacer mi 5.1, como lo hiciste vos?? un ampli para cada satelitale y otro para el woofer??


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 25, 2012)

No encontre los atenuadores que decis, solo encontre atenuadores de voltaje con divisores de tension :s

pd: arme las plaquetas por ahora, 5 tda 2050 para los satelites y 2 tda2050 en puente para el woofer, el trafo es de 17+17 @ 7 A, todavia no lo compre jaja


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 25, 2012)

Que bueno!! pone algnita foto!! debe estar bastante bueno!


----------



## alaraune (Ene 25, 2012)

Otra opción es que si cada placa cuenta con un potenciometro de volumen, entonces podrías poner un potenciometro de, digamos 6 cuerpos; o sea un potenciometro sextúple.
Sí, ya sé, es dificil de conseguir, por eso podrías poner 6 trimpots (resistencias variables con un hueco en el centro para variar su valor) alineadas y actuar sobre ellas con un eje.
He visto esta solución en varios amplis de carro.


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 26, 2012)

JockerGamer, todavia no lo monte en un gabinete, son todas placas separadas... cuando tenga $$ para el trafo y el gabinete subo fotos al thread que hay "fotos de amplificadores hechos en casa" 

alaraune, es buena la que decis

le saque recien el eje a un pote que no uso y me quedo un pendorcho parecido a un "cilindro". le podria hacer con chapa de zinc que se maneja facil el eje que vos decis, pasa que no tengo idea como pegar la chapa esta al cilindro :S con la pistola de silicona ? decis que quedara firme? o que otra se te ocurre?

saludos !

edito: no tengo idea, en electronica liniers por ejemplo me fije y no existen :S... sigo insistiendo, que te parece el circuito que dibuje? gracias


----------



## fabo76 (Ene 26, 2012)

Saludos de Mexico, tambein ando en lo de loa HT se ve interesante tu projecto puedes subir algunas fotos ...... animo.............. 
En este projecto estoy trabajando....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/hame-theatre-4-1-3-tda2004-80w-69398/


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 27, 2012)

Saludos desde argentina, se ve bien tu placa, como vas a controlar el sonido de los 5 canales?


----------



## crimson (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola Dave02, a simple vista, en el circuito de arriba, me parece que se te van a mezclar las señales. Con respecto a los VCA, técnicamente andan bien, de hecho hay consolas profesionales de alta gama que los utilizan, pero con integrados muy caros. El VCA del limitador de volumen funciona bien y es económico, porque está hecho con componentes discretos, pero tenés que hacer un montón de plaquetas, es muy aburrido. Otra opción, que habría que experimentar, que usaban las antiguas consolas Solidyne y algunos mezcladores de los ´70, como Pacson, es el atenuador fotoresistivo, que usaba una lamparita (hoy usaríamos un LED) y una serie de LDRs. A mi juicio intentaría fabricar el"potenciómetro séxtuple" con presets, creo que llevaría menos tiempo, total, con "la gotita" se hacen milagros. Saludos C


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 31, 2012)

Ante todo gracias por responder crimson, me parecio muy creativa la de los LDR's, 

A lo del pote sextuple, ahora que me fijo bien no tendria inconveniente en armarlo, pero ahora que pasa porque hay presets que son multivueltas :S 

creo que me explique bien o sea, ponele que queres bajar el volumen al minimo y te pasas y te encontras con que el vol esta al maximo... a no ser que le haga una especie de trabita en ambos extremos, o existen presets de una sola vuelta?

gracias por responder un saludo


----------



## crimson (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola Dave02, sería con los de éste tipo, de 3/4 de vuelta, igualmente hay que hacerles una "traba" o "tope" para que no giren alocadamente, tal vez con el eje de algún potenciómetro desarmado. Saludos C


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola crimson, ya desarme un pote que no usaba, le hice un agujero en la parte de atras (afortunadamente ese pote tenia tope asi que no pasa nada con eso, ya esta controlado desde el mismo, espero que coincida con el tope de los presets, sino habra que rebuscarsela) 

ahora estoy viendo como le hago el eje comun a todos (tengo chapa de zinc esa que se corta facil y es bastante maleable y "fuerte" para lo que se necesita) y de que manera lo encastro a la perilla del pote, seguro calandolo un poco y con pistola de silicona... eso es lo que se me ocurre ahora, que opinas?

saludos y gracias


----------



## crimson (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola Dave02, ojo con usar eje metálico, fijate antes si los centros de los preset son metálicos o plásticos. Si son plásticos no hay problema, si son metálicos tendrías que aislar el eje de zinc, tal vez con una vuelta de cinta de embalar alcance, sino, vas a puentear todos los puntos medios de los preset. Te mando un dibujo de cómo podes hacer, yo hago algo parecido con los trimmer de radiofrecuencia (hoy es imposible conseguir un capacitor variable, entonces uso un trimmer Murata y el armazón de un potenciómetro). Centrás los ejes y luego apretás las tuercas para que no se mueva. Saludos C


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 1, 2012)

Excelente respuesta, me resolviste el tema de como unir el pote con la placa, voy a hacer la placa de los presets con epoxy, me da la sensacion que va a ser mas fuerte a los golpes, nose tengo el palpito jaja (tengo algunos retazos por ahi).

bueno voy a experimentar y te cuento luego ! saludos


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 7, 2012)

Crimson, la veo complicada, cortar la chapa de zinc y pegarsela a los potes me es casi imposible, ademas que los presets tienen muy poco recorrido, igual sigo buscando alguna especie de eje pero nose me ocurre, voy a preguntar en algunas ferreterias a ver que se les ocurre.

en paralelo a esto pense hacer 6 ldrs con 6 leds, con el pote controlo los leds y bueno las ldr hacen su trabajo, pienso que es menos lio que lo anterior, podria funcionar o me estoy complicando la vida? gracias


----------



## crimson (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola Dave02, te mando una idea de lo que eran los controles de volumen en los '70s. Se usaban dos sistemas de lamparita (hoy LED) y LDR, la "de arriba" subía la luz (bajaba reistencia) mientras la "de abajo" disminuía la luz (aumentaba resistencia) y viceversa. Con una sola no andaba bien, porque bajaba o subía "de golpe". Los presets en los potenciómetros sirven para regular donde empiezan y terminan los puntos de ataque y decaimiento de los LEDs. Da para experimentarlo. Saludos C


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 7, 2012)

Buenisimo crimson, ahora voy a probarlo en el livewire y te comento, eso si no me falla seria para un solo canal, no?

Ahora si lo quiero hacer para los 6 canales, tendria que sacar 3 leds por pote con su respectiva ldr (en vez de 1 led) y usar 1 ldr por led, estoy en lo correcto?

y a todo esto solo me hace falta un pote estereo y controlo los 6 canales?

gracias !


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola Dave02.

No se si tienes manejo con PIC's o ATMEL, pero encontré un integrado que maneja 6 entradas, y tiene otras cositas.

Te dejo el datasheet...

Saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola, la verdad que es un tema mas que interesante, por lo menos para mi, de las opciones que mencionan la que en su momento se me ocurrio y me parecio mejor fue la de usar LDRs, despues de experimentar los resultados que consegui me dejaron satisfecho, lo que hice fue controlar la v de alimentacion de un led con un potenciometro simple y asi variar la intencidad de la luz, esto multiplicado por 6 led y listo, todos con el mismo pote, pero no hice un control de volumen como con un pone normal, en mi caso use solo un LDR por canal y lo que hago es atenuar cada canal, no manda la señal de entrada a masa, pero mi idea era tener un rango amplio de atenuacion sin nececidad de llegar a mute con el volumen por q yas dispongo de eso por otro lado. les dejo unas fotos del enjendro andando para que se den una idea, disculpen por la calidad son con el celular, el ampli esta basado en tda7377 y tda2003, tengo un tda7377 con dos canales en puente para alimentar el subwoofer(un canal para cada parlante).

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 7, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hola Dave02.
> 
> No se si tienes manejo con PIC's o ATMEL, pero encontré un integrado que maneja 6 entradas, y tiene otras cositas.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, pero no manejo PIC's, podria leer pero tampoco tengo el grabador :s disculpame igual gracias esta bueno ese ic, lastima esos pines de clock y data, que cagada, bueno gracias igual che suerte !

pd: muy bueno el ampli, me gusto la perilla, una asi le quiero poner al mio jaja



> Hola, la verdad que es un tema mas que interesante, por lo menos para mi, de las opciones que mencionan la que en su momento se me ocurrio y me parecio mejor fue la de usar LDRs, despues de experimentar los resultados que consegui me dejaron satisfecho, lo que hice fue controlar la v de alimentacion de un led con un potenciometro simple y asi variar la intencidad de la luz, esto multiplicado por 6 led y listo, todos con el mismo pote, pero no hice un control de volumen como con un pone normal, en mi caso use solo un LDR por canal y lo que hago es atenuar cada canal, no manda la señal de entrada a masa, pero mi idea era tener un rango amplio de atenuacion sin nececidad de llegar a mute con el volumen por q yas dispongo de eso por otro lado. les dejo unas fotos del enjendro andando para que se den una idea, disculpen por la calidad son con el celular, el ampli esta basado en tda7377 y tda2003, tengo un tda7377 con dos canales en puente para alimentar el subwoofer(un canal para cada parlante).
> 
> Saludos, Martin.



No te vario de golpe como comento crimson? o te varia bien? la verdad que la pense igual que vos pero lo que marco crimson me sorprendio, nunca supe eso...

ah eso no me percate, se podria enganchar la ldr en el vivo de la señal cosa de que nunca haga puente con masa, onda cortar el cable vivo y sacar el otro extremo el vivo regulado, con masa nunca se toca, que dicen?

gracias a todos!


----------



## crimson (Feb 7, 2012)

Acá hay uno que ya lo hizo:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/DIY-Lightspeed-Passive-Attenuator/
Saludos C


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 7, 2012)

Uh mira, voy a probarlo en el livewire al menos a ver si varian los leds, consulte en electronica liniers si hay el optoacoplador ese y no lo tienen, se me ocurre de un led con la ldr con cinta aisladora negra, 

bueno lo pruebo y te comento que tal, saludos y gracias


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 7, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Acá hay uno que ya lo hizo:
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/DIY-Lightspeed-Passive-Attenuator/
> Saludos C



se ve eficaz y efectivo


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 7, 2012)

Funciona como era de esperarse, ahora le cambie el valor del pote dual por 1k, porque sino es muy brusco, casi que se dispara para prender un led

Primero para asegurarme total no pierdo nada, voy a probar una simple ldr con un led, si eso funca perfecto, sigo asi, sino hago ese diagrama x 3, saludos y gracias por toda la info, aprendi bastante !


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dave, lo que yo use y me parecio aceptable fue un regulador 7805 de hay a un pote de 100k y finalmente una resistencia en serie con los leds, por que los LDR, por lo menos en mi caso son demasiado sensibles a la luz y no llegan a atenuar la señal (usando un solo LDR por canal) y para unir el led con el LDR use termocontraible, me parecio lo mejor por se opaco y ajustar bien ambos.

Suerte, Martin.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 8, 2012)

podrias hacer un mezclador de señales,
ocupando un operacional como el TL082 o el 4558

y sumale todas tus señales poniendo unas resistencias de 15k a cada salida de señal
de tu computadora y a la salida del operacional hacerle un arreglo para divisor de frecuencias
y para el sub-woofer un filtro pasa bajos
claro ese le tienes que poner su poteniometro aparte para controlar en nivel se salida


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hola sagitario, si no entendi mal tu comentario, eso es exactamente todo lo contrario a lo que se plantea en este hilo, la idea es manejar el nivel de los 6 canales por separado pero en conjunto, y nunca mesclarlas, ni sumarlas ni restarlas ni filtrarlas, lo que se busca es una forma de subir y bajar el nivel de todas las señales al unisono de una forma simple y eficas, sin alterar ninguna.


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 8, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> podrias hacer un mezclador de señales,
> ocupando un operacional como el TL082 o el 4558
> 
> y sumale todas tus señales poniendo unas resistencias de 15k a cada salida de señal
> ...



Claro entendi, este ampli va a estar en esta pc, asi que si no entiendo mal, cada par no va a ser estereo, van a ser todos mono, no tendria sentido... mañana compro 6 ldr y a probar se ha dicho !


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 12, 2012)

Buenas, al final me compre las ldr... pero paso lo siguiente, con la luz de un led de alto brillo casi tocando la parte sensible de la ldr, en el tester me marca como 6k, o sea que no logra sacar el maximo de señal posible (0 ohm) , dicen que hay solucion para esto?

pd: y no me disparo de golpe, iba de a poco, aunque puede ser que sea por la calidad del parlante que lo probe

gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2012)

Dave02 dijo:


> Buenas, al final me compre las ldr... pero paso lo siguiente, con la luz de un led de alto brillo casi tocando la parte sensible de la ldr, en el tester me marca como 6k, o sea que no logra sacar el maximo de señal posible (0 ohm) , *dicen que hay solucion para esto?*


Claro que hay solución, pero lo importante es saber como se te ha ocurrido conectarlo


----------



## crimson (Feb 12, 2012)

¿6K? Es muchísimo, yo uso unas comunes y corrientes de 10mm y de 47K bajan hasta 300 ohm, es cuestion de probar con otras. Saludos C


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 13, 2012)

se la intercale al vivo y luego ahi a los auriculares en serie, igual la probe al aire y me variaba igual, son de 5 mm estas, igual que un led... voy a ver que hago si consigo las de 10mm, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2012)

No sirve de nada ponerla en serie! Lo que tenés que hacer es armar un divisor de tensión con la LDR en una de las "ramas" y una resistencia fija en la otra.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola Dave02, me parece raro lo que mencionas por que en mi caso fue todo lo contrario, las LDR eran demasiado sensibles al led y casi no atenuaban la señal, tuve que bajas bastante la tencion de alimentacion del led para tener un rango aceptable, lo que te debo son las mediciones de tension y resistencia.

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 13, 2012)

Voy a ver si el tipo del local me las cambia por otras, espero que si, voy a ver como hago...

Con respecto a ezavalla, pense que al regular el vivo ya esta, pero bueno voy a ver con tu idea que tal... saludos



seria asi?







pd: el valor de la resistencia que comentas como lo saco? ley de ohm?

porque asi y no como dije alla arriba?

es solo una duda, gracias


----------



## crimson (Feb 27, 2012)

Acá hay uno "moderno" delos 70's  Saludos C


----------



## eL1ct (Feb 27, 2012)

Hola:
El tema parece interesante, y creo que lo de los LDR es una biena opcion... nunca habia oido de este sistema y me parece muy interesante...

Ya que me he interesado por el tema, me he puesto a buscar algunas alternativas, y te sorprenderia lo que se puede encontrar en eBay:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/6-Way-Pot-Si...mponents_Supplies_ET&var=&hash=item61ccc53417

Tambien he encontado estos integrados (son stereo, pero puedes poner tres integrados conectados al mismo control de volumen), puede que no sea la mejor opcion; pero son otra opcion, y a veces resultan muy practicas:

Estas dos primeras son analogicas, y tienen la ventaja de poseer control de tonos, si lo deseas. Por otro lado no se si el THD es el apropiado...
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA1524A_CNV_2.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/toshiba/3469.pdf

Estas otras son controles de volumen digitales; pero de estos que funcionan con pulsadores, de modo que se podria idear algo con unos encoder, o lo que sea, para que sea rotativo digo, y asi quede mas elegante.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/1150/376774_DS.pdf (TC9153 creo que se puede hacer con un encoder normal, parece interesante; ya que tambien presenta un buen THD)
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/ds_pdf_e/LC7533.pdf

Tampoco pretendo confundirte con lo de los integrados, ya se que has analizado la opcion de VCA, y puede que resulte algo parecido; pero pense que seria interesante analizar mas alternativas.

un saludo


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 29, 2012)

Volvi, me tome un descanso de la electronica jaja

Bueno, con lo de los ldr me devolvieron la plata, el vendedor me dijo que eran todos iguales...

eL1CT lei eso de ebay, excelente, seria lo ideal, ahora hay que ver si envian aca o si se va demasiado por las nubes el precio, me interesa, que sabes al respecto? compraste alguna vez por ebay?

De microcontroladores no quiero saber nada, no tengo quemador o grabador o placa grabadora o como le llamen.

Voy a analizar los integrados analogicos que dijiste, igual me intereso demasiado comprar por ebay :O voy a averiguar en taringa y derivados a ver que tal 

bueno sin mas saludos, esta claro que pretendo lo mas facil posible, no me quiero complicar demasiado la vida. gracias


----------



## eL1ct (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola:

En cuanto a lo de eBay, yo ya he comprado cientos de cosas. La verdad es que; empece a comprar, cuando me di cuenta de que me salia mas barato comprar los componentes  por internet que en mi tienda "local". Puedes mirar tarifas y comparar precios, a veces suelo encontrar componentes con envio gratuito desde Hon kong u otros sitios...

Lo de los microcontroladores, ya lei que no querias de esos, por eso te puse esos *digitales que no necesitan microcontrolador*; funcionan con pulsadores, que supongo se pueden sustituir por encoders, o lo que algunos llaman "potenciometros digitales". Aunque yo nunca he trabajado con ellos, supongo que se podria hacer algo.

Propongo estas alternativas, por que creo que esto es lo interesante del foro; que surgan nuevas ideas, alternativas, soluciones... y que asi todos aprendamos juntos.

Creo que esta claro que lo mas sencillo, y quiza lo que mejor quede, es que adquieras un potenciometro de seis canales, y ten en cuenta que los potenciometros de volumen "tienen que ser" logaritmicos, o de audio (que los llaman algunos)...

Donde explica lo de los potenciometros logartitmicos


> Un potenciometro logarítmico, tiene una equivalencia asimétrica con  respecto al recorrido, formando una curva que suele tener forma  exponencial o logarítmica. Esto es así a causa de la _*"Ley Estímulo-Reacción de Fechner"*_,  en la que se demostró que el oído humano no tiene una respuesta lineal a  las variaciones de volumen, sino que responde al logaritmo de la  amplitud.  Esto es, para que percibamos un sonido como "el doble de  fuerte" que otro, ha de tener diez veces más volumen.



saludos


----------



## AndyMetal (Jun 1, 2015)

y muchachos? en que quedo el control de volumen? Yo estoy en pleno armado de mi 7.1 y es el unico punto no resuelto


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 4, 2015)

hola, yo estoy juntando info para empezar con mi 5.1 y creo haber resuelto eso usando 4 LM1036 y separando el pin de volumen, osea, el IC trabaja con una tension para regular volumen, balance, graves y agudos, lo que pienso hacer es cortar la entrada hacia los volumenes y llevar los 5 v hacia un pote y este que le entregue el voltaje a cada uno de los LM1036, de esta manera supuestamente quedaria un master y 1 volumen independiente para cada amplificador, creo q deberia funcionar. que opinan?
saludos


----------

